# Recommended one box sollution for sub rumble filter and EQ?



## Parts (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi all ,

I am wondering what one box sollutions are available which can be installed between the Sub RCA out of an AV processor and a power amp? I would like a one box sollution for the rumble filter and any other settings that may prove usefull including maybe EQ?

I am on a budget, this month I am building one of a pair of subs each of which will be around 500L port tuned to 20hz and requiring a HPF around 17hz to 19hz. Each sub will contain two JBL GTO 1502D drivers.

I intend to buy a Behringer EP4000 amp next month for these, but would like to look at what other electronics are required first.

Any suggestions? (which must be available in the UK)

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

About the only one I know of (that works) is the Elemental Designs eQ.2.

brucek


----------



## Parts (Jun 7, 2009)

What is the power input requirement? and do you need a PC for tuning and set up?

Are any of the Behringer units suited?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What is the power input requirement?


This isn't a power device. It receives line-level from your receivers sub-out jack.



> do you need a PC for tuning and set up?


You would need to run REW to aid in setting the subsonic filter and any EQ you dialed into it.



> Are any of the Behringer units suited?


Not that I know of.

brucek


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You'll need to contact E.D. to see if it's 110/220 volt.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

What about the Behringer Mic2200?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Should work, if you can live with a single filter and a HPF with only 12 db/octave. Daisy-chaining the two channels would give two filters and a 24 dB/octave HP, providing you can precisely align the frequency settings.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

